# first time showing



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi, this year will be my first year showing goats at the fair. Last year was my first year in the project but obviously i didnt get to show. 

For the show do i use a chain show collar? from what i was reading thats what you use, but then i saw something recently about using a regular collar and lead. 

and then as far as sheering/grooming what do i need to do? I have Alpines, and i will be showing a milking doe at each fair and an April doeling at each fair.


----------



## Harrison 98 (May 6, 2021)

I used a plain chain with a leather handle. In a pinch, you can use a chain collar and make your own handle with a piece of water hose with a slit through one side to slip over the chain - vet wrap around that helps with grip and comfort. Add a double ended snap to adjust the sizing on the goat.
No prong chains! They are normally not allowed.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Harrison 98 said:


> I used a plain chain with a leather handle. In a pinch, you can use a chain collar and make your own handle with a piece of water hose with a slit through one side to slip over the chain - vet wrap around that helps with grip and comfort. Add a double ended snap to adjust the sizing on the goat.
> No prong chains! They are normally not allowed.











this is the one i have...is it fine?


----------



## Harrison 98 (May 6, 2021)

Yes, that should work just fine. I do recommend adding a double ended snap to it, but make sure you can get a couple fingers between it and the goat. Just helps keep the chain from sliding off when training / if the goat spazzes out.


----------

